# Feminized Plant Produced Seeds



## MrIntricate (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,
I just harvested a set of plants that came from feminized WW seeds. The plants produced a boatload of seeds, presumably because the plants were put under a bit stress early on when one of my H2O pumps crapped out on me. Are these viable seeds? Will they produce feminized plants?


----------



## t dub c (Dec 6, 2007)

yep they will be feminized seeds for sure, because one must have hermied with small pollen sacks. im pretty sure (could be wrong) if a plant and it hermies a little ,and you just dont notice. If you get seeded bud, regaurdless if it is feminized the seeds will be feminized........someone correct me if im wrong please.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Dec 6, 2007)

i dunno, ive heard that hermie seeds produce hermie plants period


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 6, 2007)

most feminized seeds carry a hermie trait.


----------



## t dub c (Dec 6, 2007)

Yah when you buy feminized seeds they will be either be female or hermie, and I think I read somewhere that they come from hermied plants. Thats how they make feminized seeds. but I could be wrong.


----------



## buttledge89 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah it should be feminized but a little stress could make it hermaphrodite just as the at least one of the parents did.


----------



## mr.peter (Dec 6, 2007)

the produce feminized seeds by useing collideral (i hope i spelled it right) silver. This is done by useing really pure silver ( normaly mint coins of .999). You have two pieces of silver adn connect them to a current with a low voltage like 12 i think. Then you put the silver in water while the current is running through them for some period of time. This does something to the water i cant remember but it makes it so when you spray it on a bud it will turn male. Thus when you polinate the other buds it will only have x chromosomes. This may sound a little far fetched but i assure you its true google it.


----------



## mr.peter (Dec 6, 2007)

i dont know about if there can be hermies or not though...


----------



## t dub c (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr peter. Do you mean you dont know about when you buy feminized seeds, if there can be hermie seeds? but I have never heard of this electroshock but, hmmm maybe.


----------



## potroast (Dec 7, 2007)

There's SO much to breeding that you haven't mentioned, but you're all a little close. The seeds you bought were feminized seeds, which means they should produce a female plant, nothing else. If she's a true female, she can still be pollenated, it's up to you to prevent that. If she's a hermie, she'll spit out some pollen sacks and make seeds on herself and other plants. Those seeds will have hermie trait. If she is stressed to produce some pollen, and pollenates herself only, then supposedly those seeds will be feminized. If she pollenates adjacent plants, those seeds will have hermie trait. That's all I feel like typing, the thing is with seeds, you just don't know ...

HTH


----------



## MrIntricate (Dec 7, 2007)

So, in a nutshell, if a feminized plant pollinates itsself it should produce feminized seeds, and if it pollinates an adjacent feminized plant that wil also produce feminized seeds but with a recessive hermie trait?


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 7, 2007)

MrIntricate said:


> Hello,
> I just harvested a set of plants that came from feminized WW seeds. The plants produced a boatload of seeds, presumably because the plants were put under a bit stress early on when one of my H2O pumps crapped out on me. Are these viable seeds? Will they produce feminized plants?


they will be fem seeds if the plant selfed the seeds, it sounds as if you got more of the hermie traits then anything else. truely i hate to buy fem seeds due to this trait that can be passed on to your offspring. 

so i say yes the seeds are good but i would grow them and harvest. dont allow these seeds to start propagating all over the place


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 10, 2007)

the seeds will be female, and may be hermies too...try using Reverse from Dutch Masters...you need to use it in early flower cycle...I use it weeks 1, 2 and 3...the penetrator helps...this will make a hermie that grows no seeds...


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 10, 2007)

i got my seed from a bag and its all girl.


----------

